# General > Music >  Liquid Blue Gig

## Douglas Cowie

Liquid Blue will be playing at the Blackstairs this Satuday the 2nd of June, come along and hear one of the best up and coming bands in the county, playing a selection of their own material and covers.

----------


## music no1

was in blackstairs last night, the first time i have heard this band, they were amazing. I will be returning the next time they play for sure.

----------


## Chobbersjnr

I havn't seen them live, it's a problem with the working muso being able to see live acts due to gigging a lot or having studio work going on....

anyhoo as a 4 piece unit there's no slouchery going on that's for sure, as I said I've not seen them perform live but they've been in my studio & have to say was mucho impressorated

----------


## Douglas Cowie

Mark your diaries Liquid Blue will be back at the Blackstairs on the 30th of this month.
A big thank you from the band to everyone who came along last night, it was a cracking gig.

----------


## Tubthumper

Would this count as part of a Caithness music scene do you think??

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> Would this count as part of a Caithness music scene do you think??


well....................................IT IS WICK hehehehehehehehehe not at all, these guys are class & deserve to be HUGE (as big as storm anyway)

----------


## Jeid

> (as big as storm anyway)


I think you're doing Liquid Blue a bit of injustice with that statement. From what I've heard, Liquid Blue are far better than anything I ever heard Storm do.

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> I think you're doing Liquid Blue a bit of injustice with that statement. From what I've heard, Liquid Blue are far better than anything I ever heard Storm do.


you can think what you want lad. I've seen & heard the antics of the legendary storm & anyone that has heard will know that they (storm) happened to be "the best band in the world". 

You obviously never caught the humour or read my other posts in this thread Jied. If you had you would have seen that there is nothing but respect for the youngsters in question & anybody being compared to storm is OBVIOUSLY the funniest thing in Kait-ness

away & pull a pint boyo it suits you better

----------


## Jeid

> you can think what you want lad. I've seen & heard the antics of the legendary storm & anyone that has heard will know that they (storm) happened to be "the best band in the world". 
> 
> You obviously never caught the humour or read my other posts in this thread Jied. If you had you would have seen that there is nothing but respect for the youngsters in question & anybody being compared to storm is OBVIOUSLY the funniest thing in Kait-ness
> 
> away & pull a pint boyo it suits you better


"the best band in the world" lol

I tend not to catch your so called "humour", cos well... it's not there tbh

Pulling a pint? nah... i mich prefer taking the mickey out of the clowns that post on this board... oh, and of course, playing four gigs a year is always good.

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> "the best band in the world" lol
> 
> I tend not to catch your so called "humour", cos well... it's not there tbh
> 
> Pulling a pint? nah... i mich prefer taking the mickey out of the clowns that post on this board... oh, and of course, playing four gigs a year is always good.


well that is but your opinion & I don't suppose you can help being a clown & all

----------


## Jeid

Aye, unlike some people on here, I don't take myself so seriously. I like being a clown. Clowns are fun.

----------


## moncur

> Clowns are fun.


Except that one from the film 'It' He was one creepy mother hubbard! 

And that one Ronald, he promotes unhealthy junkfood from MacDonalds. Mind you, that guy MacDonald has done pretty good for himself. I mind the days when he started off with just a farm!

----------


## Douglas Cowie

"Clowns to the left of me jokers to the right, here I am stuck in the middle with you"

Anyone want to be Mr Pink?

This thread is certainly going off on a tangent!

----------


## tattoo_tearz

"pogo the clown" was without a doubt the baddest mofo around.

----------


## zebedy

jeid haha goin to start callin u crusty!

Simpson reference anyone? hehe

----------


## Jeemag_USA

Tears of a Clown
Here come the Clowns
Clown girl in the ring
System of a Clown
Boys are back in Clown

if anyone needs lessons in tangents send me a PM  :: 

Good luck to Liquid Blue, might never get to here ya (unless your on bebo) but I am sure it woudl be worth a listen!

----------


## Jeid

> "Clowns to the left of me jokers to the right, here I am stuck in the middle with you"
> 
> Anyone want to be Mr Pink?
> 
> This thread is certainly going off on a tangent!


I'm more of a FREEBIRD fan myself :P

----------


## Douglas Cowie

> I'm more of a FREEBIRD fan myself :P


FREEBIRD, takes me back to the halcyon days of my youth, but that is a story best kept for another day!

----------


## Jeid

Good lord... next you're gonna be telling me you were in a band called Freebird.

----------


## Douglas Cowie

Aye, and proud of it.

----------


## burstbucker

You were in Candy too?

----------


## Douglas Cowie

I was indeed with Barry, James and Jim, also in the Big Red Cars, Midnight Blue, Blue Moon and numerous other musical combos. I make the rare (very rare) appearance now and again with Blue Louw. Jamie Sutherland on vocals and blues harp, Michael Hill on bass and my son Gregor on drums.

----------

